# Colby cheese



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

Help!
I have made a few wheels of Colby cheese, in may, of this year. We were cutting into one last night, it is soft, not very good Colby flavor. Almost like stiff velveeta. What did I do wrong. I let it air dry in the cheese fridge, till it got a good rind on it. I then waxed it. Not sure if I should cut into the other 3 wheels, or let them age longer. :/

Thanks Deb


----------

